# Appling/Surrency



## ponderosa pirate (Aug 11, 2013)

Anybody know how wet it is in Surrency? Headed to the property to do some work and want to know if I need a canoe. I coulda' used one last time I was there about six weeks ago, hopefully it has dried up just a little.


----------



## jam (Aug 11, 2013)

Dryer now, some areas of Appling have received some rain in the last week or so but unless in a really low area you should be able to get around with out bogging down.


----------



## ponderosa pirate (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks Jam.


----------



## Buck70 (Jul 10, 2022)

Resurrecting this thread. I picked up a lease in southern Appling County and I hope someone can answer a few questions. Who is the Game Warden in this area? Where can I buy bulk corn by the barrel? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ashmcc455 (Jul 14, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> Resurrecting this thread. I picked up a lease in southern Appling County and I hope someone can answer a few questions. Who is the Game Warden in this area? Where can I buy bulk corn by the barrel? Thanks for any help.


I’m getting my corn by the barrel at Thompsons in Baxley, it’s the only one I’ve found so far that does it at a decent price.


----------



## Buck70 (Jul 15, 2022)

Ashmcc455 said:


> I’m getting my corn by the barrel at Thompsons in Baxley, it’s the only one I’ve found so far that does it at a decent price.


How much a barrel? is it cob or shelled?


----------



## Ashmcc455 (Jul 15, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> How much a barrel? is it cob or shelled?


I bring my own barrel and it’s $69 shelled. He will sel you the barrel if you need one for $15.


----------



## Buck70 (Jul 15, 2022)

Thank you so much


----------



## Ashmcc455 (Jul 15, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> Thank you so much


No problem at all! Where abouts did you pick up a lease at? I’m between Baxley and hazelhurst and if you don’t have a place to stay during hunting season I have room for a camper or what ever.


----------



## Buck70 (Jul 15, 2022)

I have the piece by the airport. Thanks for the offer. My brother and I are in the process of figuring out where we will stay. He has a 5th wheel, but not sure if we will use that.


----------



## Buck70 (Sep 6, 2022)

Anybody know just how wet it is?


----------



## Buck70 (Oct 22, 2022)

Can't go huntin' til next weekend. Anybody seeing anything or know of any gooduns knocked down?


----------



## Ashmcc455 (Oct 22, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> Can't go huntin' til next weekend. Anybody seeing anything or know of any gooduns knocked down?


I saw three does this morning. Only hunted until 8:30am cause kids had a football game. Been back in the tree since 1:30pm now and no movement yet. Heard a lot of shots this morning, one sounded like a good hit but haven’t heard anything from any of the neighbors about any recovered yet.


----------



## Buck70 (Oct 22, 2022)

Thanks, Ash


----------



## Ashmcc455 (Oct 23, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> Thanks, Ash


Check out Wheaton Break Big Buck Contest on Facebook. They have pics of all the big boys checked in yesterday for our county. Some bruisers in the bunch! As for me, still haven’t seen a buck and have seen no movement this morning at all.


----------



## Buck70 (Oct 23, 2022)

Thanks, but don't do FB.


----------



## Buck70 (Oct 30, 2022)

Very slow this weekend. Maybe better next weekend.


----------



## Ashmcc455 (Oct 30, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> Very slow this weekend. Maybe better next weekend.


It was super slow this weekend. All cameras here showing large groups of does around 1am and that’s about it. Our rut begins the 3rd and goes through the 9th as far as “peak” goes. So I plan to be in the stand for 90% of those days lol. I did manage to get a decent 160lb doe on Saturday morning right at daylight, so I’m not as concerned with filling my freezer now and can have a bit more patience when sitting. Hopefully your next trip yields better luck. If you can’t make it for the “peak” rut, my best luck for big bucks has been thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Buck70 (Oct 31, 2022)

Thanks


----------



## Ashmcc455 (Nov 3, 2022)

Harvested a decent 8pt trailing a doe 11/1 at 11:52am. Back in the stand this morning and saw 2 does at daybreak, saw a decent enough 4pt with no brow tines at 9:30am. Just waiting on a big boy to show himself lol. Rut is definitely picking up.


----------



## Buck70 (Nov 3, 2022)

Yes ma'am, gettin' it done.


----------

